# Dive Ladders



## Norseman

I was wondering if anyone knew of a Company or local shop who can design fabricate a Dive Ladder for a Center Console boat to replace that flimsy ass retractable swim ladder?

I would like to use my 270CC for Diving / Spearfishing as well as conventional Fishing, however I don't like the idea of having to completely gear down to climb back in the boat and then haul everything over the gunnels. 

Any ideas .... I have seen some over the side designs but not really wanting to bolt anything to the rails. 

Thanks


----------



## lobsterman

http://www.dockladderdepot.com/dock-ladders-store/pc/Dive-Ladders-c71.htm#.VYWxEGfbKM8


----------



## sealark

Norseman said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew of a Company or local shop who can design fabricate a Dive Ladder for a Center Console boat to replace that flimsy ass retractable swim ladder?
> 
> I would like to use my 270CC for Diving / Spearfishing as well as conventional Fishing, however I don't like the idea of having to completely gear down to climb back in the boat and then haul everything over the gunnels.
> 
> Any ideas .... I have seen some over the side designs but not really wanting to bolt anything to the rails.
> 
> Thanks










Here's a picture of one I made aluminum no welding. I will be gone for a week from monday be glad to show you it if interested. In making one.


----------



## sealark

It up now ready for an 850 mile trip early in the morning


----------



## sealark

The stern of your boat will determine if it will work take a snapshot of the stern.


----------



## OWS

Best factory ladder made:
http://www.boatladder.com/








Aluminum fabricators can make a really nice one also!


----------



## redlegs

Steve @ Mechanix Marine (Milton/Pace), does excellent work as well if you need to adapt factory ladder to your boat


----------



## Norseman

Thanks for the tips guys. I have been looking at some of the online solutions and may go with some kind of stand off bracketry. Trim tabs are also right in the way of any kind of straight down solution even the factory swim ladder will break a toe if your not careful! .... I like your setup sealark, don't think it would work on mine though.

I have to figure out how to post pics from my iPad ��


----------



## sealark

you are screwed for a stern ladder, at least in my opinion. Someone may be able to design one. A removable side ladder might be your best bet.


----------



## OWS

Get a local fabricator to make a beafy ladder and standoff using existing brackets on ladder


----------



## Norseman

OWS said:


> Get a local fabricator to make a beafy ladder and standoff using existing brackets on ladder


 Yeah, that's what I am thinking will be the best solution as well. A fixed depth 4-5 step T-style ladder, maybe even sealed aluminum box tubing so it almost floats when not in use, that can just be raised and secured vertically for transit and then removed for storage. I think I will also need to have an additional hand hold fabricated as there really isn't anything to grab back there ...

Now to find a trusted fitter / fabricator....


----------



## captaindye251

What about the T top guy on this forum? I think it's breeze fabricators. I'd pick his brain for a bit


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Ladder*

Where is your boat. Ill look at it and recomend a design or premade product. Have built hundreds of small platforms/ladders.


----------



## Norseman

Breeze Fabricators said:


> Where is your boat. Ill look at it and recomend a design or premade product. Have built hundreds of small platforms/ladders.


It is over on the Westside of Pensacola. I won't be home for a couple of weeks, but I will get the wife to get in touch with you to check it out. 

Don't really want a platform per say, was hoping to be able to fabricate a mounting plate using the existing OEM location. Extend a little aft to clear the trim tabs and then about a 4-5 step T-ladder with an attached folding brace back to hull for stability. Something strong enough for say 400lbs? I think an additional grab rail somewhere also .... May be able to fabricate something removable using the aft port rod holder as the base? 

Anyway, I would like to get this done for sure. So I will have her get in touch.

Thanks


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

No problem. I have seen that extension coomercially manufactured. They allow a " pompier" or t stlye ladder to extend far enough off the transom to clear trim tabs ect.


----------



## Hangover

If you use an Armstrong ladder with bracket only it might work. Although this photo shows a small platform I think you could reasonably attach just the Armostrong bracket to the boat (with or without some kind of standoff) and be able to fold the ladder up & down. 

Might be something to consider.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/attachm...2122048-sale-1996-parker-2320-dv-img_9925.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16317598426/in/album-72157650018623640/http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16317598426/in/album-72157650018623640/


----------

